# Seitennavigation



## Meiki Jay (27. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich entwickle seit kurzem als Hobby Internetseiten. Ich beherrsche inzwischen HTML und PHP sehr gut und JavaScript mittelmässig. Wobei ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher bin, wie ich die Seitennavigation machen soll. Ist es besser jede Seite separat zu erstellen mit wiederholendem HTML Code für den Grundaufbau und diese mit HREF verbinden. Oder ist es besser eine Hauptseite zu haben und die anderen Seiten dann jeweils mit PHP import aufzurufen?

Oder gibt es eine noch besser Methode?

Danke schon mal im voraus.

lg Meiki


----------



## SpiceLab (27. November 2010)

Kann man nicht pauschal bzw. allgemeingültig beantworten.

Ich würde mal sagen, dass es vom Umfang des Webprojekts abhängig ist, ob einzelne Webdokumente, oder dynamische Inhalte in einem Hauptdokument angebracht sind.


----------



## Meiki Jay (27. November 2010)

Hi,
ich arbeite derzeit an einer Seite für meinen Fußballverein. Die Seite hat eher grundsätzliche Funktionen, also login/logout, zu einem Termin/Spiel zu- oder absagen, Ergebnisse eintragen (admin), Termine eintragen (admin) und Spieler eintragen (admin).

Was wäre in diesem Fall besser, oder ist das egal?

lg Meiki


----------



## SpiceLab (27. November 2010)

Letztlich ist es egal. 

Die Frage kannst nur du dir beantworten, wenn du dir den detailierten Umfang des Internetauftritts betrachtest, was für seine zukünftige Pflege passender / effizienter ist.


----------

